# Interesting chat with head chef



## aaronsgibson

Well I've been working at a health foods store/cafe for the past three months. I had originally wanted to work on the line but sadly someone else got it and the only other opening they had was for a dishwasher. Well against my better judgement I accepted it and started. Well I go in the second day and the sous asks me to give him a medium dice on something like 4 or 6 onions. OK no big deal (turned out there knives are **** if you haven't seen my other posts about them) Told him that I was sorry for taking so long 10-14 minutes (now last time I did half in about 25 seconds with mine so a little time difference) But anyway fast forward about a month and change and I'm prepping something can't remember what but the head pops down and starts his prep next to me and asks me a rather strange question. He wanted to know if I was looking for a job? Now I wasn't expecting that so he asked me again, and when I asked why, he told me that point blank I was to good to be doing the **** I was currently doing. Not that I disagreed with him. Then he came right out and told me that when a spot opens up on the line that it was mine for the asking. Now I look back on my time since I've started working and I've busted my ass everyday I'm there. I don't whine about pulling dish (Tired of it? Hell yes but still I do it) I also prep when we are slow in the "tank" so I'm doing double duty (not that I care, prep makes me a happy camper) On Saturdays if I work in the morning, most of the line chefs ask me (right when I get in) to give them a hand in helping prep dishes and such also I'll occasionally sharpen one of the knives the sous uses. And all of them but 1 have asked me why the hell I'm not working the line? Sorry for going on a little but it is kind of a humbling experience when people are pulling for you in such a way. What do the rest of you guys think? Sorry if it's a little miss-mashed. If there is anything that needs ironing out just ask.


----------



## SpikeC

That's how it works. Hard work without complaining goes a long way. I went to work at a jewelry shop doing repair work, and after a bit they gave me a small custom job to do because the other guys were busy. After the boss saw what I made I saw less repair and more custom work. 
Do good work, don't complain, and you will be successful.


----------



## aaronsgibson

Yup I hear you. I knew going in that in reality the "tank" is about the most important spot, mess up there and everything goes to hell. Out of the five people who do the same as me I would rate that I'm number 1 (no BS either) followed very close by another kid who is the same as me, get it done right and don't whine. While the others not so much.


----------



## goodchef1

I'm sorry, but I don't understand what your point is?


----------



## Salty dog

If my job is as a cook, I will be the best cook in the world.. If I'm a dishwasher, I will be the best dishwasher in the world.
If I'm a..................Master your current position, then you may be ready to move on. It won't be you who decides.

P.S. To this day I claim to be the best dishwasher in the world. The cooking thing, whatever but I will smoke anyone in the tank.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Bloom where you're planted.


----------



## phan1

You'll get your shot. Great thing about kitchens is that it's always dynamic. If you're doing the same damn thing after six months, then something's not working right.


----------



## aaronsgibson

haha no problem. I think it was one of those times when I just wanted to see what some of the other pros thought about this. Now granted it wasn't thought out. Think that what I'm trying to say is that even if you know your good (and others do as well) never be to humble to take a lower position. Think that is what I was getting at.


----------



## aaronsgibson

Not sure about that Scott  Dish throw down.


----------



## Salty dog

How's your "sortin silverware" skills? 

My next video.


----------



## aaronsgibson

Funny you should mention. Sunday brunch two full flats in under 5.


----------



## Vertigo

aaronsgibson said:


> Funny you should mention. Sunday brunch two full flats in under 5.


 Under 5 what? Minutes?! :rofl:

They're so cute when they're new!


----------



## tk59

Haha! This thread just got a lot more interesting.


----------



## aaronsgibson

haha yeah meant minutes, don't type well at 6-7 am  . But that was a busy ass brunch. The guy who was supposed to be helping me kept disappearing on me every other minute so it was just basically me for 7 hours. Could have shot him at the end of the day.


----------



## Salty dog

Bring it!

[video=youtube;O3eVwMj5_84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3eVwMj5_84[/video]


----------



## aaronsgibson

Holy hell Scott great time and mad skills. That's how it's done. Can't really bring it unless you either come to my place or vice verse  They should show this to every one who does dishes.


----------



## Ordo

The more i see Salty Dog's videos and replays, the more i learn about attitude and life.


----------



## ajhuff

Handles go up. 

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke

I always thought there should be an episode of Iron Chef Battle: DISHES.

The chefs have to look at a pile of plates from an actual service and tell the Alton Brown what the meal was. The fullest detailed description wins.

Then they will have to do other chalenges--cleaning stuck-on pots, refurbishing a convection oven, sorting silverware, etc.


----------



## SpikeC

Now you have to go through and sand off all of the dings!


----------



## Vertigo

ajhuff said:


> Handles go up.
> 
> -AJ


 
Lol not in MY Hobart they don't.


----------



## Salty dog

Mine either.


----------



## ajhuff

LOL! Well it must vary then. My Chef schooled me on it. Our hand is not supposed to touch the end the customer puts in his mouth, thus they go in handle up. Easy for me to remember after he got on to me.

-AJ


----------



## Salty dog

At one time it was twice through, handles down then up. Now, we teach and expect the servers to grab the ware from the baskets at the joint between handle and business end. 

Not to mention they all get polished once set.


----------



## Vertigo

Twice through, heads up. Dish monkeys dump them from caddies into trays for the bussers to roll. Probably not perfect, but can't be a greasy spoon without a little grease on your spoon.


----------



## aaronsgibson

Twice through for us. Handles up.


----------



## Vertigo

aaronsgibson said:


> Twice through for us. Handles up.



Fingers touch the handles. Mouths touch the heads. Which one do you _really_ want to get super clean?!


----------



## aaronsgibson

I know but that is how they want them, what they want is what they will get.


----------



## Vertigo

aaronsgibson said:


> I know but that is how they want them, what they want is what they will get.


Ain't that always the way of it?

Sometimes my chef tells me there's only one tri-tip per cow. You can argue all day that there's two--one per sirloin primal--but there's just no convincing him. Chef's way or the highway!


----------



## Salty dog

You know damn well there are two rules in the kitchen. #1 Chef is always right. #2 If Chef is wrong refer to rule #1.


----------



## dough

haha i didnt expect this when i clicked to read this title.
i dont often respect cooks or chefs that arent glorified dishwashers. in fact i enjoy throwing it in the face of chefs/cooks that create messes only to have the "help" clean it up.
if you dont respect the dishwasher though how can you be a good cook. you may have good features but you will never have my respect nor the respect of those around you.
i usually put it this way to new people to the kitchen.... i like working in a clean kitchen so in turn i clean.... to the knife people id say i like using a sharp knife so in turn i sharpen.
lots of people pretend they can hide things or deceive you while standing right next to you.
"you didnt notice i used a dirty knife to cut these two different proteins for the salad".... well truth be told i notice you were to lazy to keep a wet towel in the first place much less whip anything between different proteins from the board to the knife. call someone out and its blah blah we were busy and this or that was being yelled about so i got it out.
many other directions i could poke at but im tryin to keep some context. 
my end point is understanding the kitchen means not only respecting the dishwasher but understanding the importance of a great dishwasher to the point of losing your mind more over your main dishwasher leaving then your grill guy.


----------



## Eamon Burke

The way I see it, sh*t rolls downhill, and there's only 2 sides of that hill--the customer and the dishwasher. He ends up being the foundation of the kitchen.

I knew a guy in Austin whose chef carried his dishwasher with him. If you hire him, they come as a pair. His dishwasher got paid like $15/hr under the table and was always getting special food. If you fire the dishwasher, the chef leaves. Seems like a badass pair to me.


----------



## Salty dog

Salty dog said:


> Bring it!
> 
> [video=youtube;O3eVwMj5_84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3eVwMj5_84[/video]


 
Think about the D-dub that's busting his a$$ all night long and barely hanging on. The servers are SCREAMING for silverware. It's the last f0cking thing he wants to do because it will put him in the weeds big time.......

When he slides the flat rack out of the juke box and gets ready to sort, you step up next to him and pull that $hit out of your ass.

Tell me that doesn't make an impression.


----------



## BertMor

Salty dog said:


> Bring it!
> 
> [video=youtube;O3eVwMj5_84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3eVwMj5_84[/video]


 
Mad!! I thought I was a pretty good d/w. Not! I'm sticking to cooking!


----------

